# Máy đóng gói màng co 300 x 150



## thietbihabac (15 Tháng chín 2021)

Các đơn vị sản xuất hiện nay đều cần đến bước đóng gói màng co cho sản phẩm của mình. Bước này giúp sản phẩm được đóng thành lô, lốc rất dễ kiểm soát và sắp xếp vào thùng cotton.Màng co giúp bảo vệ sản phẩm, tăng tính thẩm mỹ và tính chuyên nghiệp cho các đơn vị khi cung cấp sản phẩm của mình ra ngoài thị trường.Một trong những loại máy đóng gói màng co đang được sử dụng rất phổ biến hiện nay là *máy màng co*.

*Máy đóng gói màng co 300 x 150* được ứng dụng rộng rãi trong nhiều lĩnh vực với công năng co màng bọc sát với bao bì sản phẩm. Giúp mẫu mã đẹp, nâng cao khả năng tiêu thụ sản phẩm. Đồng thời đóng kín sản phẩm, chống ẩm, chống ô nhiễm. Bảo vệ hàng hóa bởi những tác nhân bên ngoài. Sử dụng cho nhiều loại sản phẩm khác như như: rượu, mỹ phẩm, nước mắm, lốc nước ngọt, chai nước suối.

*Thông Số Kỹ Thuật của máy đóng gói màng co 300 x 150*

Model : 300×150

Kích thước máy : 1180 x 600 x 540 mm

Điện nguồn : 220 V

Công suất : 5 KW

Tốc độ băng tải : 0-10m/phút

Sức tải lớn nhất : 10 Kg

Kích thước buồng : 300 x 150 mm

Vật liệu sử dụng : PVC , PP

Trọng lượng máy : 50 Kg

Xuất xứ : Tại Trung Quốc.

*Những ưu điểm khi sử dụng máy đóng gói màng co *​*Máy rút màng co* được thiết kế theo tiêu chuẩn an toàn Châu Âu. Với bộ phận cách nhiệt máy, nhằm giảm tiêu hao nhiệt lượng và bảo vệ bên ngoài.

Việc ứng dụng các dạng máy rút màng co vào dây chuyền sản xuất sẽ làm tăng năng suất dây chuyền lên rất nhiều lần. Công nhân và người vận hành máy cũng không cần phải mất quá nhiều công sức để học cách vận hành máy. Do hầu hết các dạng máy này đều được thiết kế hết sức thân thiện với người dùng.

Chi phí cho một chiếc máy dạng này cũng không lớn so với các máy móc cao cấp khác. Tuy nhiên, hiệu quả nó đem lại là rất lớn. Chính vì vậy, nếu bạn và doanh nghiệp đang có ý định đầu tư cho hệ thống tự động này. Đó sẽ là một quyết định đúng đắn do chắc chắn sản phẩm làm ra sẽ có chất lượng cao hơn và phong cách chuyên nghiệp hơn.

*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:*

Công ty TNHH TM và XD công nghệ Hà Bắc

Hotline: 0917791981 – 0983278686

Địa chỉ: Số 9 ngõ 170 Thạch Bàn Long Biên Hà Nội


----------

